# birman wanted



## madsy (Jun 3, 2009)

good home waiting for birman sealpoint,southeast area.


----------



## gemmaleigh66 (May 27, 2009)

hiya,
does it have to be a birman? ragdolls are very similar and there are lots of adverts on here for rehoming one?


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

if you still want a birman its worth filling in our on line form as we do get different breeds of cats other than Raggies. We have two Snow bengals at the moment other than raggies. Here is the link to our adoption form if you are interested UKRCC Adoption Form
also try birman rescue

BIRMAN CAT CLUB - WELFARE & RESCUE
Registred Charity No: 1123174
Re-homing Birman cats across the UK, offering care, protection, advice and support.
UK Homing Co-ordinator - Tel: 01494 565383
General Email: [email protected]
Regional contacts:
Channel Islands - Tel: 01534 743961, Email: [email protected]
England (Home Counties) - Tel: 01494 565383, Email: [email protected]
England (South East) - Tel: 01435 863992
England (South West) - Tel: 01454 612728
England (South Midlands) - Email: [email protected]
England (West Midlands) - Tel: 01922 475677
Scotland - Tel: 01389 841240
Website: Birman Welfare and Rescue

BIRMAN CAT RESCUE
Tel No: 0208 424 0100

BIRMAN: SEAL & BLUE POINT BIRMAN CAT CLUB - WELFARE
Welfare Co-ordinator: Tel: 07816 562362 or 01296 421077
Website: The Seal and Blue Point Birman Cat Club (click 'homes needed' link)

I have a birman a seal tabby male called Teddy who is the naughtiest cat I have ever had but I love him to bits good luck with your search for your perfect fur baby


----------



## lachmere (Dec 30, 2009)

The details given for Birman rescue are incorrect. Please call Angela Walker 01785 251609


----------



## streetkatzrescue (Nov 13, 2009)

We have a couple of Birman's on our website up for adoption.

If you visit our website, StreetKatz - Home you can see the cats we have available, the areas we cover and our adoption process etc etc.


----------

